# ARGB USB HUB



## Mylo (19. April 2020)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein 2011-3 Mainboard welches keinen v12 und v5 argb anschluss für argb lüfter hat. Es gibt aber von corsair, coolermaster und Thermaltake Hubs, die argb lüfter anschließen können und dann per usb ans Mainboard.

Meine frage ist: 

Sind jetzt nur die lüfter von den jeweiligen Hersteller ansteuerbar? Thermaltake hat da seine eigenen Schnittstellen. Daher scheidet er aus.

Ich möchte mir von Enermax die RGB lüfter kaufen, kann sie aber per Mainboard nicht ansteuern. Einen USB Hub haben sie nicht. Nur diese komische Fernsteuerung mit 5 Programmen oder so. 

Gibt es günstige universal argb Hub mit usb Anschluss um 9 Argb Lüfter ansteuern zu können?


----------



## IICARUS (19. April 2020)

Hier kannst du bis zu 8 Stück anschließen.
Zalman Z-SYNC Controller

In diesem Fall müsstest du dann halt zwei mittels Splitter an einem Anschluss dran machen.


----------



## Mylo (19. April 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Hier kannst du bis zu 8 Stück anschließen.
> Zalman Z-SYNC Controller
> 
> In diesem Fall müsstest du dann halt zwei mittels Splitter an einem Anschluss dran machen.



Sieht gut aus danke.

Ich frage mich ob man z.b. 3 lüfter an ein y kabel macht und dieses dann an einen anschluss macht. Würde man dann trotzdem 3 lüfter einzeln ansteuren können (leds) obwohl sie an einem anschluss hängen?


----------



## IICARUS (19. April 2020)

Einzeln nicht, aber alle drei zugleich.


----------



## Mylo (19. April 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Einzeln nicht, aber alle drei zugleich.



Ah ok. Und wie funktioniert das dann mit der 5v argb Schnittstelle am Mainboard? Dann würde durch die eine alle nicht einzeln regelbar sein?


----------



## IICARUS (20. April 2020)

Da ist es nicht anders, alle drei Strips zeigen dann den selben Effekt an.
Was anders wäre wenn die Strips in Reihe geschaltet sind, also statt splitten einer nach dem anderem übergehend.

Bei den Lüfter kann das Mainboard nicht erkennen das an einem Splitter drei Lüfter dran hängen, da von einem Splitter immer nur ein Tachosignal zurück gehen kann und dann hierzu geregelt wird und alle Lüfter die dann daran hängen die selbe Regelung bekommen. Die Drehzahl bekommst daher nur von einem Lüfter der dran hängt angezeigt.

Sehen kannst das auch am Kabelspitter selbst, denn der dritte Pin mit dem Tacho ist nur an einem Kabel  von nur einem Lüfter vorhanden. Bei den anderen Kabeln fehlt dann der dritte Pin, was so auch korrekt ist, da nicht alle Lüfter ihr Tachosignal zurück geben dürfen. Würden alle Lüfter ihr Tachosignal zurück geben würde was fehlerhaftes angezeigt und keine korrekte Drehzahl mehr.


----------



## Mylo (21. April 2020)

Du schreibst ja von der Drehzahl von den Lüftern oder. Was ich nicht verstehe ist, wenn ich 9 lüfter habe und jeder soll einen anderen rgb lichteffekt haben. Würde man das können wenn sie alle an einem Anschluss am Mainboard hängen? Oder hätten dann alle 9 den selben effekt und Farbe? Oder geht das nur mit so einem usb rgb hub.


----------



## IICARUS (21. April 2020)

Nicht HUB sondern ein Controller musst du haben und es gibt Controller mit mehreren Ports.
Zum Beispiel hat dieses hier 8 Ports dazu da: Zalman Z-SYNC Controller

Bei einem Hub oder einem Splitter wird nur ein Port auf mehrere aufgeteilt und dann wird überall das selbe dargestellt. Ein HUB oder Splitter ist wie eine Steckdosenleiste, es teil nur auf und kann keine Effekte erzeugen. Solch ein HUB oder Splitter muss daher auch an einem Controller mit dran hängen.

Bei mir habe ich so ein Splitter verbaut und eines der Kabeln wird mit meinem Mainboard verbunden. Denn mein Mainboard beihaltet den Controller. Aber in meinem Fall wird überall was an diesem Splitter dran hängt das selbe dargestellt.


----------



## Mylo (22. April 2020)

Danke für die Info!

Sieht jetzt erstmal so aus, kaufe noch den Controller:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TJW65 (22. April 2020)

MatimaDE schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> 
> Sieht jetzt erstmal so aus [...]
> 
> ...



OT:
Die Kabel könnte man beispielsweise noch etwas mit einem Kabelkamm ordnen o.ä. aber ansonsten sieht das ganze gut aus 

MFG
TJW65


----------

